# Setting up a plc trainer



## Jesseduvuvei (Dec 26, 2013)

Hey guys, I'm new to here and I was looking for some suggestions. I'm setting up an AB micrologix 1000 (16 I/O, 24 vdc) trainer and I was looking to make it more interesting. My previous set ups were simple toggle switches as inputs and led's as the outputs. Any suggestions on how to "liven" it up for the people I will be teaching?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Jesseduvuvei said:


> Hey guys, I'm new to here and I was looking for some suggestions. I'm setting up an AB micrologix 1000 (16 I/O, 24 vdc) trainer and I was looking to make it more interesting. My previous set ups were simple toggle switches as inputs and led's as the outputs. Any suggestions on how to "liven" it up for the people I will be teaching?


Merry Christmas , and Welcome to the forum.....:thumbsup:


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

welcome to the show


----------



## CADPoint (Jul 5, 2007)

Welcome to the forum! 

Why not incorporate in some Lego mechanical electrical actuators?


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

Your teaching and your asking that question ?


----------



## Semi-Ret Electrician (Nov 10, 2011)

Welcome aboard Jessie.

When I found out an electrical class was going to teach was filled with HVAC folks I tailored the class to their needs.

I blew the dust off the HVAC simulator, the JC had stored away, started using their terms and devices and taught what they would need.

It worked well and I run into them in the field all the time.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Jesseduvuvei said:


> Hey guys, I'm new to here and I was looking for some suggestions. I'm setting up an AB micrologix 1000 (16 I/O, 24 vdc) trainer and I was looking to make it more interesting. My previous set ups were simple toggle switches as inputs and led's as the outputs. Any suggestions on how to "liven" it up for the people I will be teaching?


Hook up a bunch of otherwise battery operated massage devices to it. That will keep em entertained.


----------



## CADPoint (Jul 5, 2007)

dronai said:


> Your teaching and your asking that question ?


You have no idea what it takes to present a lecture, JMO...

I'll bet you never speak in public or instructed anything for any length of time.
You could join your local Toastmaster Club is you want to learn to speak in public.

I would like for you to teach any subject for 1 hour a day for a week, and you will see how much material you WILL need to project your subject matter much less enterain someone!

You will be on the internet, searching multiply libraries, marking multiply books with post-it's, for crib-notes. Reading, then researching the readings...
Then preparing, your lecture notes, maybe some over head slides, checking
your notes, checking your math if you will present any. Then preparing for distrubition what hand outs or even counting the books that will be given away.

Then if your a good presentor, with voice and maybe with slight of hand you can gain and grasp an audience's attention. 

The first minute you either have the crowd, or one does not.


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

CADPoint said:


> You have no idea what it takes to present a lecture, JMO...
> 
> I'll bet you never speak in public or instructed anything for any length of time.
> You could join your local Toastmaster Club is you want to learn to speak in public.
> ...


 Hmmm... PLC training is about teaching logic, and the inputs and outputs are the least important on the list.


----------



## Electrical Student (Jun 6, 2011)

We learned the basics with a simple moter. We also had different color bulbs hooked up so we could write programs to simulate traffic lights, drag racing trees, etc. Tons of things you can do with plc`s. One of my favorite classes. Good luck.


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

use some thermostats and small fans
once you have your program written and tested you can go online with it to show them how the program interacts with the signals and outputs.
you can also demonstrate the use of timers this way.

leds serve a function but to let the project hit home set up and use relays to control larger loads (light bulbs, fan, etc)
this will provide them with a real world approach.


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

As to ideas on the Inputs, I used a bunch of different photo prox switches aimed in different directions on one I just did. You wave your hand to activate them. People seem to like that. I have a linear thruster as an output on one, I'm hooking it up to a small door on a track in front of a motor to simulate a controlled access. So you will wave your hand over the photo prox and the door slides open. I just got an alarm horn that lets you load your own MP3 files into it, I'm going to program it next week with the sound effect from the original Star Trek for the doors opening and tie it to the output that operates the thruster.

Mind you, I have a different budget for crap like this than most people... I get to just call it "sales samples".


----------

